# decoder???



## dagnarble (Mar 23, 2010)

I think I posted in the wrong forum yesterday. Here is my questions. My Atlas RS11's board has a plug on one end, but all the pictures I see on websites indicated you just change the board to move to DCC. Was there some RS11 models that had plugs so you just bought the proper decoder??? ALSO is there a decoder for a S3 that is better suited to its size? Thanks


----------



## Bman (Aug 24, 2010)

I don't know if you found an answer to this question or not, but I have some newer Atlas Silver engines and I wouldn't want anybody to do what I did. I like to use digitrax decoders and when I bought a GP40 the recommended decoder was the board replacement decoder DH165A0. Not a big deal to install except for the fact the new board was longer than the original and it did not fit very well in the loco at all. I really had to "shoe horn'' it in, not really proud of that install. When I bought my next atlas, a GP40-2 I just bought a decoder with an eight pin socket, a DH163PS and it plugged right in.

To make a long story longer, I think that a recommended decoder is one with more functions (maybe an easy plug in for the sound bug decoder) I think I could have gotten away with the other recommended decoder a DH165IP I think it's shorter, but my LHS didn't have that one.


----------



## dagnarble (Mar 23, 2010)

*decoder*

Thanks Bman Thought that I could do either /or but just wanted to check. I will just get the 8 pin plug decoder.


----------



## tankist (Jun 11, 2009)

no experience with your exact loco, but its really up to you. i have both light-board replacement and plugin decoders. can't say i prefer one over the other, at the end the result is the same


----------

